

Moog Google Doodle open sourced - anigbrowl
http://code.google.com/p/bob-moog-google-doodle/

======
JonnieCache
Had a look at low_pass_filter.js hoping to see the source for the filter
written out, apparently that stuff is all built into the web audio api. It has
oscillators, it has Highpass, Bandpass, Lowshelf, Highshelf, Peaking, Notch,
Allpass as well as Lowpass filters. It does compression, delay, waveshaping,
wavetables, even convolution! I had no idea it was that high level! I wonder
what the square wave sounds like? Mmmmmm... square waves...

Here's the list: [https://dvcs.w3.org/hg/audio/raw-
file/tip/webaudio/specifica...](https://dvcs.w3.org/hg/audio/raw-
file/tip/webaudio/specification.html)

Don't know how much of that spec is implemented, but with all that you should
be able to make some pretty crazy noises. The google moog code looks very easy
to hack as well.

Once someone samples some of those old SID chips and the like into those
wavetables we're going to see an explosion of html5 games with awesome 8-bit
sounds.

~~~
gambler
It's kind of sad that modern browsers have 3d rendering and sound synthesis
capabilities, but don't have a working built-in date picker, a tree control or
a built-in download widget that doesn't suck. The number of real-life, useful
projects that could utilize those things are in hundreds of thousands. Thus,
we end up with hundreds of badly designed and non-semantic widgets developed
from scratch, plus a new wave of websites that look annoyingly like Flash and
behave not much different.

~~~
lusr
Apparently there is at least <input type="date" />
(<http://www.quirksmode.org/html5/inputs.html>) but support is indeed pathetic
(<http://www.quirksmode.org/html5/inputs.html>). It's fascinating these other
APIs receive higher priority than something immediately useful to the user
experience.

------
Mithrandir
The Turing logo is also on Google Code: <https://code.google.com/p/turing-
doodle/>

------
arunkumarss
More cool stuffs from google

